# Hackamore/bitless help



## secuono (May 23, 2011)

Trying to find a better solution, mare really doesn't like her standard bridle. 

How does the bitless bridle below work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310317641749&hlp=false 

Would the following below work better than the one above or any others? 
http://www.shophorsepower.com/catalog/beta-bitless-bridle-p-4786.html 

http://www.amazon.com/Hackamore-Jump-Bridle-Bitless/dp/B001UFXGHI


----------



## Okie Amazon (May 23, 2011)

Have her teeth checked out - they might be causing some discomfort with the bit.  Barring teeth problems, I always used a hackamore with my paint horse I used to have. It was very similar to the first link you posted, the "Indian style".  I always liked it. It might be that the second one would last you longer, though.


----------



## goodhors (May 23, 2011)

Start with Vet or Horse Dentist checking her teeth, make sure she has no issues so bit fits correctly and will be comfortable when she learns how to carry it.  Measure horse mouth to make sure any bit you use is the correct size, not too big or small.  Sized correctly is a lot more comfortable.  Measuring the mouth is the only accurate way to KNOW her size, shop for bits.  I see lots of horses wearing "average" size bits that are too small for them.  

I am not a fan of bitless bridles unless horse has a malformed mouth.  Guess I am old school, want my finished riding horses to know how to work in a bridle with a curb bit.  Horse takes and gives to the reins as asked.  I have used mechanical hackamore bits for speed events, no mouthpieces.  Horse KNOWS the difference, acts accordingly, READY to go for us!  

I suggest you look at the Amazon bridle again, and make sure you DO NOT buy a bridle like that headstall!  That top of the head buckle will make your life miserable with that location.  You can "finesse the fit" of a bridle with buckles on both the cheeks much better.  Cheek buckles allow more variation in adjustment, along with being a lot easier to change while bridle is on the horse.


----------



## secuono (May 24, 2011)

She's a 17yr trail mare, beed jumped, barrel raced, etc for the better part of the last 15yrs. The bridle I got was hers, also. I'll see if I can find a dentist/vet.


----------



## patandchickens (May 24, 2011)

I dunno, my experience with vets checking teeth has not been all that encouraging. They get like 20 minutes on it in vet school, or something like that, and while *a few* vets later on have the opportunity-plus-motivation to learn more, an awful lot don't. With the consequence that a lot of vets do a pretty lousy job of checking or floating teeth, and IMO you cannot rely too much on what a vet says about your horse's teeth.

My suggestion would be to get a trainer (or the equivalent if you can find a friendly extremely-experienced-with-many-similar-horses amateur) to come out, just once, and ride the horse for you and see what they think. Occasionally "bit issues" really ARE problems with a particular bit, but much more often IME they are rider error or horse-training issues or a combination of both. If you get that sorted out for you, you're much more likely to find a satisfying and lasting and thorough solution than if you start swapping bits around or trying bitless things (which, if it's a training or rider issue, the horse often is just about as bad with)

(e.t.a. -- also, what does the previous owner say, since this was the previous-owner's bit? Whatever problems you're having, did the previous owner have them within the past 8-12 months? If not, it is almost certainly a riding/training issue NOT a bit or equipment one. Unless you have readjusted the bridle from the way it was when you got it, I suppose)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## currycomb (May 24, 2011)

what makes you say she doe not like her bridle?


----------



## secuono (May 24, 2011)

I did find an equine dentist awhile ago, have his info saved. 
We were run around by another horse while I was putting on the bridle, it is very possible I may have buckled it it up a bit too much or not enough in another spot. I am putting up a fence to make a small paddock to gearing up/grooming and such w/o the other stressing her. 
She kept eating grass, but also seemed to be chewing on the bit. She kept shaking her head to get it off her. 
Once the fence is up, I'll put on her bridle hopefully with more ease and her not fussing to get away from her buddy.


----------



## currycomb (May 25, 2011)

yeah, a loose horse moving about while you are trying to work with your horse is just asking for trouble. maybe just tie up the loose horse while you are working with your horse. just do not let her eat with the bridle on. bridle should only be put on when you are ready to ride, after the saddle is on. NEVER tie the horse with the reins, that is what the halter and lead rope are for.


----------



## secuono (May 25, 2011)

Yea, the other horse is hard to catch, the lead scares him and the halter scares him...that's why I need that pen built so I can lock him out easily, hah. Guess he needs practice or what to get him to accept the halter? If he sees it, feels it or sniffs it he steps away, only gets worse if you follow him. 
I got him a new halter w/o fancy metal end caps. Those really suck! Hard to get off and on...


----------



## patandchickens (May 25, 2011)

This is DEFINITELY NOT a bit or bridle problem, and shopping for a hackamore or bitless bridle is not going to help you one bit.

So at least that is one less thing to have to buy, LOL

Pat


----------

